# My email is singing



## ranjithbajpe (Dec 11, 2004)

Hi, 
Do you want to send singing mail..!!!!    

Just paste one HTML Code into your signature in yahoomail.
1. Go to yahoo mail.
2. Mail Options
3. Signature, Check mark *"View HTML source" * in the signature field, and paste

*<BGSOUND balance=0 loop=infinite src="*www.saharabuilders.com/3.mid" volume=-600>*

into your signature field.

4. Save
5. Thats all, Now send yourself one mail and enjoy!!!!!

Working Fine with Internet Explorer. For Firefox, Please download Plugin 
visiting this page, *www.apple.com/quicktime/download/


----------



## vysakh (Dec 11, 2004)

not working here


----------



## ranjithbajpe (Dec 12, 2004)

*My Mail IS singing*



			
				vysakh said:
			
		

> not working here



Ok. Sorry For not explaining it correctly.
Now here are the steps ..
1. Login to yahoo mail or Hotmail.
2. Go to Mail Options
3. Click on Signature.

Signature page will display like this.
*www.geocities.com/ranjithbajpe/digitsing.JPG

4. Now check mark the field "View HTML Source "  (in fig. A)
5. Paste the code

*


		Code:
	

<BGSOUND balance=0 loop=infinite src="*www.saharabuilders.com/3.mid" volume=-600>

*
in the signature field (in fig. B) {Note that Code must be in between <div> *Code* </div>}

6. Press Save Button.

Thats all.

Now go to Compose and mail to your own mail Id. 
After that check that mail...
See it is singing   

Hello Here are diffrent songs link. 
If you dont like above song, then paste one of below links in the place of *song link *.

*


		Code:
	

<BGSOUND balance=0 loop=infinite src="[b]Song LINK[/b]" volume=-600>

*

*www.1lovecards.com/cards/midi/myonetruelove.mid 
*www.1lovecards.com/cards/midi/yourtouch.mid
*www.tarasfunpages.com/puffdaddy_illbemissingyou.mid
*www.tarasfunpages.com/earths_eternal_flame[1].mid
*www.tarasfunpages.com/foreverinlove[1].mid
*www.tarasfunpages.com/quiet[1].mid
*www.tarasfunpages.com/icrossmyheart.mid
*www.tarasfunpages.com/Enya_-_EVENFALL1.mid
*www.tarasfunpages.com/carson-butterflykisses.mid
*www.tarasfunpages.com/autumn[2][1].mid
*www.tarasfunpages.com/Flyaway[1].mid
*www.tarasfunpages.com/2lovers.mid
*www.tarasfunpages.com/aerith[1].mid
*www.tarasfunpages.com/oo_river.mid
*www.tarasfunpages.com/backto[1].mid
*www.tarasfunpages.com/z_bicyclebuiltfortwo[1].mid
*www.tarasfunpages.com/lost_in_your_love[1].mid
*www.tarasfunpages.com/onadistantday.mid
*www.tarasfunpages.com/BrucesLovers_lullaby1.mid
*www.tarasfunpages.com/!CuteHuggyBears.mid
*www.tarasfunpages.com/U2AllIWantIsYou1.mid
*www.tarasfunpages.com/LOVEPowerOfLoveCelineDion1.mid
*www.tarasfunpages.com/rainsong[1].mid
*www.tarasfunpages.com/cuddle[2].mid
*www.tarasfunpages.com/kitaro3[1].mid
*www.tarasfunpages.com/fooling[1].mid
*www.tarasfunpages.com/Everywhe[1].mid
*www.tarasfunpages.com/lastfarewell[1].mid
*www.tarasfunpages.com/Wonderful_Tonight[1].mid
*www.tarasfunpages.com/therose[1].mid
*www.tarasfunpages.com/sweethrt[1].mid
*www.tarasfunpages.com/Op.44[1].mid
*www.tarasfunpages.com/friendsandlovers.mid
*www.tarasfunpages.com/beautifulnmyeyes[1].mid
*www.tarasfunpages.com/icould.mid
*www.tarasfunpages.com/memories.mid
*www.tarasfunpages.com/play_me[1].mid
*www.tarasfunpages.com/backto[1].mid
*www.tarasfunpages.com/casper.mid
*www.tarasfunpages.com/poweroflove[1].mid
*www.tarasfunpages.com/close-to-you[2].mid
*www.tarasfunpages.com/garden.mid
*www.tarasfunpages.com/andrea_bocelli_caruso2[1].mid
*www.tarasfunpages.com/safely.mid
*www.tarasfunpages.com/Im-ages.mid
*www.tarasfunpages.com/WithOrWithoutYou.mid
*www.tarasfunpages.com/fever.mid
*www.tarasfunpages.com/savethebestforlast[1].mid 
*www.tarasfunpages.com/sailing[1].mid
*www.tarasfunpages.com/butterfly.mid
*www.tarasfunpages.com/iwillalwaysloveyou.mid
*www.tarasfunpages.com/fineflowers.mid
*www.tarasfunpages.com/Tomorrow[1].mid

Enjoy..!!!!!!

*************************************************************


----------



## beaditya (Dec 12, 2004)

not workin yet!!


----------



## ranjithbajpe (Dec 12, 2004)

*mail me*



			
				beaditya said:
			
		

> not workin yet!!




First make sure that your signature is in HTML format. 
IF you get the :View Html Source: option then it is in HTML format.

Or 

Ok mail me ranjithbajpe(at)yahoo(dot)com

I will send you a mail. ok?
Check that mail , it will surely sing


----------



## tuXian (Dec 12, 2004)

Its working fine in IE

but 

not in Firefox


----------



## ranjithbajpe (Dec 12, 2004)

tuxian said:
			
		

> Its working fine in IE
> 
> but
> 
> not in Firefox



Yes. You have to download *Apple Quicktime 6.5.1* Plugin for Firefox. Otherwise it wont play.


----------



## ranjithbajpe (Dec 12, 2004)

*Download Plugin for Firefox*



			
				tuxian said:
			
		

> Its working fine in IE
> 
> but
> 
> not in Firefox



Yes. Firefox wont play MID files. You have to download *Apple Quicktime 6.5.1* Plugin for Firefox. Otherwise it wont play. 
Visit this page for download it. 

*www.apple.com/quicktime/download/



ok bye


----------



## vysakh (Dec 12, 2004)

not yet    

BTW i use Opera


----------



## ramank (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: Download Plugin for Firefox*



			
				ranjithbajpe said:
			
		

> tuxian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think you cannot view HTML source of signature in Firefox. See this.


----------



## lamrinnirmal (Dec 13, 2004)

singing aint easy boys.........requires lotsa practise
only singer man can do it!


----------

